# Six Mile Report 3-6



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Sorry this is a late posting. Maybe the bite will pick up this next week with the warmer weather forcast.

Updated Mar 6, 2003 
Lake Sakakawea

We had a 23 pound pike come in from Centennial Bay last week and the reports are good for pike fishing in the bays.

Lake Audubon

Sorry, Same as last week. Not much happening. It's been alot to cold for most to get out on the ice
.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Guppy, I am coming out to fish for Northern in two weeks(weekend of the 22) How do you think it will be then? I was going to come out this weekend but I figured the cold weather would keep the bite slow. I do appreciate your report..


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

goosehtr4life

You are right about being slow. I to am waiting for a stable weather system. Where do you plan to fish?


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

We normally fish in the Wolf Creek Bays. From what my friends have told me they are completely dry. So I'm not sure where we will be. I think he metioned a bay by Mallard Island.


----------

